# Gmail Chrome & Android. Enable Contacts Email Photo to Show



## polli (May 27, 2013)

How can I get a contacts photo to show beside an email I receive on my android tablet and phone.
And also on Google chrome as well?
The Contacts are showing in the people app on my phone.
But not in emails at all.

Also should my photo show too?

I have googled but cant seem to get an answer
It just mentions photo attachments in emails!


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## Azstarr (Feb 21, 2016)

polli said:


> Anybody?


I use Gmail and Inbox and they do not allow for contact pictures like our phones do in Contacts.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Thanks wasn't sure about that.
How about in the Gmail app. All my contacts have pictures but only one shows them in emails.
Even sent a test email to myself and my picture doesn't show either.
Am I supposed to add myself as a contact also?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

I have been using my phone just to make calls. But find I need to use it sometimes for emails now.

So can you tell me do i have to combine my phone contacts (with just a number) with my gmail contacts?


----------

